
Ask HN: Who Is Hiring Remote Workers? (April 2011 Edition) - canadiancreed
Was surprised that nothing came up when searching this (at least nothing specifically remote related), so better late then never.<p>Similar to the "Who is Hiring" thread but, please remote positions only.
======
_p6xs
All of the "Who is Hiring" threads have been consolidated into one

There are many remote jobs on offer from the April edition
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2396027>

"Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords
INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome."

I recommend flagging this post.

------
_pius
For reference, here are the previous "who's hiring" threads for this months:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2396088>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2396027>

~~~
canadiancreed
Ya they didn't specify remote only (it's the only ones that I looked at
previously) but didnt' see the consolidation attempt that follower mentioned.
My bad.

------
follower
Also, here's the "unofficial official" Who's Hiring account:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=whoishiring>

Hopefully the person behind it will also add "Remote" to the regular list.

~~~
canadiancreed
Agreed. Or at least have a sortable system that would allow us to say only
have remote jobs appear (for those of us that are interested in only that
segment of the marketplace)

~~~
_p6xs
Use the find function: CONTROL-F, COMMAND-F, etc. Come on guys, we are meant
to be software professionals...

~~~
allenbrunson
searching is not a valid substitute for having a proper remote jobs post. i
was originally for this consolidated who is hiring idea, but if it means we
lose the separate remote post, then i am against it.

